# Stressed today



## NicoleLJ

Today I am officially 6 weeks. And I am stressed about it. I have had 3 miscarriages and all of them happened right on this day or a few days prior. And always on a day DH worked. And yup he works tonight as well. If I can get through today with nothing happening then I will relax a ton. But it is so hard to not worry. I am trying to stay relaxed by focusing on preps for DH fathers day meal tomorrow and dessert. He already got his Fathers Day & B-day(June 26) present early in May. I found a used pool table for $50 on Kijiji. He is still in the process of getting it all together(we have to replace the felt). I know to some I am probably being silly stressing like this but I can't help it. I am praying this little one sticks.


----------



## Desperado167

NicoleLJ said:


> Today I am officially 6 weeks. And I am stressed about it. I have had 3 miscarriages and all of them happened right on this day or a few days prior. And always on a day DH worked. And yup he works tonight as well. If I can get through today with nothing happening then I will relax a ton. But it is so hard to not worry. I am trying to stay relaxed by focusing on preps for DH fathers day meal tomorrow and dessert. He already got his Fathers Day & B-day(June 26) present early in May. I found a used pool table for $50 on Kijiji. He is still in the process of getting it all together(we have to replace the felt). I know to some I am probably being silly stressing like this but I can't help it. I am praying this little one sticks.

Hi Hun,u are def not being silly stressing ,it's completely normal thinking u are gonna have an mc on the day it happened before,but remember this is a new pregnancy and a new egg and good things can happen,,after 9 mc's I have just decided to go with the flow as no amount of worrying is gonna change things except make u ill so rest up and stay strong Hun,am here if u need me,:hugs:


----------



## Omi

Certainly not silly at all. This is very real to you and i know very well how you feel. Ive had 2 missed mc's (babies die in utero and i did not spontaniously miscarry so didnt know about it at the time..) and both died at 6 weeks - so i know exactly how you feel. 

I think you're doing well by keeping busy, slowly but surely the days will pass and we'll all get to the other side safely! :hugs:

Big :hug: xxx


----------



## kari_an

You are not silly. Misscarraiges are one of the worst things to endure. One was bad enough for me, you are so brave to keep trying and I am sure all will be well. I do find that as soon as I stop worrying about one thing I find a new worry to replace the old one. 
Take care and all the best


----------



## Wind

Being stressed is only natural. I pray you make it through the day as calmly as possible and that you find comfort and peace!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleLJ

I am so scared. My DH and I just finished making love and now I am spotting. We were not rough or anything. I just hope it is spotting and not a MC.


----------



## Wind

:hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

You are not being silly and I completely understand how you feel. My 3 miscarriages in a row before having my youngest child all happened very early at about 5-6 weeks. One of them I even saw the heart beat. I told myself to just try and hang in there and get through this week. If I can make it to next week with no spotting, then maybe this one will make it. At least my f'x that all will be well.

Anyway, sending you big HUGS :hugs:


----------



## NicoleLJ

Thanks for your support everyone. The spotting only lasted a few hours and got steadily lighter till it disappeared. So I think it was just from the activity. We won't be doing that agian for a little while so as not to risk anything happening. I slept most of the afternoon which I think helped a lot and I am under orders from DH to stay off my feet for the next 2 days. The spotting scared him too. So fingers crossed all is well. There wasn't enough to even end up on my underwear. Only noticable when I wiped myself. So now that it is gone I am going to try and relax and not think about it.


----------



## Desperado167

NicoleLJ said:


> Thanks for your support everyone. The spotting only lasted a few hours and got steadily lighter till it disappeared. So I think it was just from the activity. We won't be doing that agian for a little while so as not to risk anything happening. I slept most of the afternoon which I think helped a lot and I am under orders from DH to stay off my feet for the next 2 days. The spotting scared him too. So fingers crossed all is well. There wasn't enough to even end up on my underwear. Only noticable when I wiped myself. So now that it is gone I am going to try and relax and not think about it.

That brilliant news,listen to your hubby,take it easy,xxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

NicoleLJ said:


> Thanks for your support everyone. The spotting only lasted a few hours and got steadily lighter till it disappeared. So I think it was just from the activity. We won't be doing that agian for a little while so as not to risk anything happening. I slept most of the afternoon which I think helped a lot and I am under orders from DH to stay off my feet for the next 2 days. The spotting scared him too. So fingers crossed all is well. There wasn't enough to even end up on my underwear. Only noticable when I wiped myself. So now that it is gone I am going to try and relax and not think about it.

Its probably just from your softened cervix - It happened me too and I was terrified. I didn't DTD for a long time afterwards and we have only :sex: 3 times since I got my :bfp: - my poor DH.

Hope everything goes well :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

I am the same storm,way too scared to bd,but my gynae did say it wud be better not to,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take it easy- your DH sounds lovely


----------



## NicoleLJ

Thanks everyone. It started agian for a couple of hours last night but by early this morning it had stopped agian. And agian it was so light as to only be noticable when I wiped. Nothing so far for at least 5 hours. So fingers crossed. It will be another day of doing nothng. Right now DH has said that my main priority is the baby and to relax. It is Fathers Day and yet he is telling me to do nothing. We switched his fathers day meal to tomorrow so no worries. He is a wonderful guy.


----------



## BeachComber

NicoleLJ said:


> Thanks for your support everyone. The spotting only lasted a few hours and got steadily lighter till it disappeared. So I think it was just from the activity. We won't be doing that agian for a little while so as not to risk anything happening. I slept most of the afternoon which I think helped a lot and I am under orders from DH to stay off my feet for the next 2 days. The spotting scared him too. So fingers crossed all is well. There wasn't enough to even end up on my underwear. Only noticable when I wiped myself. So now that it is gone I am going to try and relax and not think about it.


I am so glad you are ok!! Rest and relax!! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

I am so sorry you are going through this. You are not being silly at all and it is completely understandable. How are you feeling this afternoon?:hugs:


----------



## NicoleLJ

Well it started agian this morning but agian it only lasted a few hours and was very light and faint in color. No cramping or anything like that and only when I wipe. It has stopped for the past 2 hours. When I miscarried before it always started out light but slowly got darker and heavier and then cramps were added within a few hours. That is not what has been going on this time. So right now I am just taking it very easy and still doing everything based on me still being pregnant and this just being spotting from the activity yesterday. Until I get crampy or it gets darker or heavier then I will start to worry and most likely head in to the hospital though I know there is nothing they can do at this early stage.


----------



## animalcracker

NicoleLJ said:


> Well it started agian this morning but agian it only lasted a few hours and was very light and faint in color. No cramping or anything like that and only when I wipe. It has stopped for the past 2 hours. When I miscarried before it always started out light but slowly got darker and heavier and then cramps were added within a few hours. That is not what has been going on this time. So right now I am just taking it very easy and still doing everything based on me still being pregnant and this just being spotting from the activity yesterday. Until I get crampy or it gets darker or heavier then I will start to worry and most likely head in to the hospital though I know there is nothing they can do at this early stage.

I know it won't help much, but in case it's any consolation, I sometimes bleed ever so lightly after making love with my husband. The good news is you haven't experienced anything heavy and you have no cramps. One would imagine that if you are miscarrying, the light bleed would have darkened rather quickly?

You are doing the right thing by taking it easy - put your feet up. I have everything crossed for you, please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## NicoleLJ

Thanks so much for the support. The light bleeding continued on and off most of yesterday but stopped in the late evening. So far there has been no sign of it this morning and all of last night. Which I am very glad about. DH has stated that he wants me to go at least one whole day without any bleeding before I attempt to take up my normal routine around the house. So I am relaxing agian today.


----------



## animalcracker

NicoleLJ said:


> Thanks so much for the support. The light bleeding continued on and off most of yesterday but stopped in the late evening. So far there has been no sign of it this morning and all of last night. Which I am very glad about. DH has stated that he wants me to go at least one whole day without any bleeding before I attempt to take up my normal routine around the house. So I am relaxing agian today.

That's great news the bleeding has stopped - this sounds really positive!!! Yes, please stay off your feet. Your husband is absolutely right - take it easy. Please keep us posted, but no bleeding last night and today sounds really good - that's a great sign. I have everything crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## NicoleLJ

Well it is after 7pm here and so far no more spotting. Still all the pregnancy symptoms. So I think it was just the irritation of sex that caused it. All is well. No more sex till after we hit 12 weeks though. Poor DH. I will try to find other ways to play. But we are taking no chances. Had to share the good news.


----------



## animalcracker

NicoleLJ said:


> Well it is after 7pm here and so far no more spotting. Still all the pregnancy symptoms. So I think it was just the irritation of sex that caused it. All is well. No more sex till after we hit 12 weeks though. Poor DH. I will try to find other ways to play. But we are taking no chances. Had to share the good news.

That is wonderful news! I am so glad to hear that - I imagine both you and hubby are so relieved!! Poor hubby indeed, but I am sure he feels the same way you do - you don't want to experience a scare like that one again! :winkwink:

Best of luck to you and here is to a very happy and healthy 9 months!:flower:


----------



## NicoleLJ

Yeah it scared him as much as it did me. He had both his bosses and co-workers aware that if I called he was gone. They were fine with that. We have never gotten past the first day of 6 weeks. So I am finding my stress levels are dropping and I am starting to relax agian and just be happy about being pregnant. I truely think this one is here to stay.


----------



## Fliss

:hugs:

I am sending you so much love right now sweetheart


----------



## NicoleLJ

Started agian early this morning. Uggg. THis is really starting to stress me out.


----------



## Lyvid

NicoleLJ said:


> Started agian early this morning. Uggg. THis is really starting to stress me out.

:hugs: I don't know if there's anything I can say that will help, just know that I'm out here sending positive vibes your way. I've read lots of stories of women on here who have spotted or even bled for weeks and have gone on to have healthy babies. Hoping for a sticky bean for you. :hugs:


----------



## NicoleLJ

lost it this morning.


----------



## Lyvid

NicoleLJ said:


> lost it this morning.

:hugs: :nope: Oh I'm so very sorry hun. :cry:


----------



## animalcracker

NicoleLJ said:


> lost it this morning.

I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to you :cry::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

NicoleLJ said:


> lost it this morning.

I am so very sorry to hear this honey. :hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers right now.


----------



## creatingpeace

I am sending you hugs and love! I am so sorry for your loss. Take extra special care of yourself. Will see ya real soon when you are ready!


----------



## Wind

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------

